# Ferga II



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

My last story ended abruptly because I had stuff going on and I could continue with it. This is a story about the same characters with some new ones. I hope this one turns out much beter than the last one.

It was getting dark and the temperature was starting to get to get closer to freezing temperature.

“God Emperor it’s Fething cold.” Said Certhen

“Surly they want us to freeze to death.” said Dunal

Certhen, Doplan and Seves were sitting with another guardsmen from there platoon named Frener and a white shield named Dunal. They were sitting in a pit around a heavy stubber. It was next to a road in a forest near there HQ. (It is 5 months after attempts at liberation and they are on Ferga II a planet mostly forest and fields. It was the winter which lasted 2 months on Ferga II but it got very cold and snowed in winter.)

“You know command needs to give us warmer clothing.” Doplan said

“Well the Cadians and our uniforms are similar and they don’t complain.” said Dunal

“Well at least they gave us all med-packs to carry around and rebreathers. Cant complain about how much easier it is to carry around medi kits and ration packs and other equipment. and the rebreathers fit nicely.” Certhen said

“Ya and command cant send us winter clothing to borrow for 2 months while we freeze to death.” Doplan complained

“You should get a grip man, slalters is not too much warmer in the winter.” said Frener

“We never lived there you nitwit.” said Dunal

“Well since the 7394 was combined with the 389th you need to remember that there are now a lot of people who have lived there you guys.” said Frener

“Well the best thing about the regiment is the worst thing. We have women and the bad thing is the regiment keeps making more soles who must go through hell.” said Doplan

“I think mixed regiments are good when they can replenish there numbers ever now and again, that’s why we have thousands of them.” said Frener

“Look here is 89th platoon” said Certhen

About 50 guardsmen passed them all smiling looking happy. 

“Avoid him when ever you can.” one of the women said

“Don’t ever take a lho stick from him.” another guardsman said

“What the Feth are they on about.”

“This commissar that is coming to out platoon.” Certhen said

“What commissar?” Doplan asked

“Commissar Denar, he is supposed to be a killer. Lots of rumors about him fly around. He supposedly offers ever guardsman a lho stick and if you take it he will shoot you the second you turn your back or even right in your face as a few of them go. He also shot one of his men for being drunk but I’m sure it’s mostly false.” Certhen told them

“Well of course it’s nothing but shit! I mean, shoot someone if they smoke a lho stick he offered them?? Is that the best they can come up with?” Doplan said

After a few min of talking they saw a figure come through the trees. It was the man himself, commissar Denar.

“What are you all doing?” he asked in a serious tone

“Sir we were just guarding the main road like Lieutenant Vistal told us to.” said Frener

“Well tell him that commissar Denar was looking for him next time you see him then.” he said

They looked at each other as he started to walk away. He turned around and looked at them and pulled out a packet of some kind.

“By the way would any of you boys like a lho stick?”

They stood there in silence until Dunal uttered “No sir.”

“Alright then.” he said before walking away

“What the feth just happened?” Doplan asked

“Did you see the look in his eyes?” said Frener

“I didn’t see no look.” said Doplan

“I saw a look and I have only seen that look in Ener.” said Frener 


After there shift they got back to there camp which was in it’s usual state, full of shouting and guardsmen and the next generation of soldiers were being trained. With Slalters being a hive world with all it’s regiments mixed in terms of genders there came the inevitable gender interactions which was in no short supply since Slaters had millions of men and women in a single infantry regiment there were a lot of children that would be produced. At 14-18 they learn to handle guns and shoot and other things like field strip a lasgun, at 19 they are inducted.

“Alright maggots do you call yourselves guardsmen because I don’t!? I want to see you run more laps and with more energy!” Vertexa said

“She looks like she is having fun.” Certhen said

“Marith is coming, this is probably bad news as always.” Doplan said

“Morning men, our platoon is moving out to replace the 67th platoon in front line duty. The Tau have nearly destroyed the other 8 platoons as well.” Marith said as he loaded up his new bolt pistol

“Looks like it’s our turn to step into the fire.” said Frener

“Just gear up and get ready we are actually supposed to move out soon. Someone else will be posted at the checkpoint you were guarding.”

“Well I hope I see you again.” said Dunal

“Just don’t get in to trouble while were gone kid.” said Certhen

After packing up the platoons were loaded up onto trucks that took them close to the front lines. Afterwards they had to march for 5 min to get to the front. It was a trench system with heavy stubbers and bolters and there were even a few mortars in the rear trenches but most of the turrets were heavy stubbers. The PDF had to many stubbers and they were only replaced with heavy bolters or auto cannons if they were destroyed. They were not nearly as good as the other weapons lying around the trench.

“Why do we have so many stub guns?” asked Queren

“I don’t care what it is as long as it kills the enemy.” said Ener

Ener was a psychopath or at least that’s what most people believed. He was only 19 and had been a guardsman only 5 months and even seemed to enjoy killing at times and clearly didn’t care who it was he killed. His mother was a whore and his father was supposedly a storm trooper. He generally react without considering the consequences of his actions and full of narcissistic behavior had and at one point got into a fight fist fight with a sergeant and got 20 lashes and latrine duty for that and he was a drug addict as well.

“Well just don’t kill us in the process.” said Sangra

“I would be more worried about you killing me because your not a good shot.” said Ener

“8/10 is not to far from 9/10 you little twerp.” said Sangra

“Twerp am I?”

“Alright enough, get to your trench.” Marith said before he could continue

“That man is going to push me one day and I’m going to go and stick my plasma gun straight up his ass and make him beg.” said Sangra

“Just try not to push Ener to much” said Certhen

As they settled in they started to move around the trench and figure out where everything was, what was the fastest rout to the bunker in the middle of the trenches if they needed to take cover and where they were supposed to be.

Seves stood up and scanned the tree line. He then took aim to see if he could see well through his barrel. Someon grabed the barrel of his lasgun and pulled it down.

“Careful boy, get down from there the sniper drones wont give you a chance to get down from there if there watching.” said guardsman with plenty of scares on his face.

“Snipe drones?” said Seves

“Yes the tau use sniper drones to pick men who pear there head over the trench now get down from there.” said the guardsman

“How do you know if there out there?” asked Seves as he stepped down

“You see a dot somewhere on the person before they are shot and killed. Just know if you see a dot on you it might be to late, the dot is to mark there target.” said the guardsman

Ener was talking to Doplan and 3 other guardsmen. They were all hotshots, Doplan was a loose cannon sometimes, they were being assholes as usual. 

“Alright you guys listen up.” said Vertexa

“I’ll listen to you Vertexa, I’ll listen to you all night long.” One of them chuckled

“Shut it, I’m tired of your pranks and I may be only corporal now but I can still give punishments for them as long as Marith or Dlint who are sergeant to at least one of you guys doesn’t object to it and they made it clear to me that they are going to even enjoy watching your punishment so if I catch any more pranks I’m gonna make you go on guard duty with a unloaded lasgun standing on the firing step and sniper drones could be around at any time. Got it?” she said

“Girl you’re the reason we-” Ener said

“You shut it before you have latrine duty. Are we clear?” 

"Clear mama." one said

“Bitch” Ener said as she walked away

“She has a fine ass.” one of the guys said

“She’s 36 your what, 23? She married as well and has 2 kids so forget it.” Doplan said

“So when do the tau usually attack?” asked Seves

“When ever they feel like it. All there attacks are well organized and they will rather shoot you than get into hand to hand with you unless of course they send kroot at us.” said the guardsman

“So get settled before they attack because they tend to move and set up things very well. The reason we need to guard this section of the forest because it's near one of the main roads but we are close to one of the cities they have taken and they probably don’t like that.” said the guardsmen

“What is your name?” Seves asked as the guardsmen started to walk away

“Renaldo.” he said before walking away

“I don’t like this said Certhen. I think a lot of us are gonna get killed in this place.” said Certhen

Shots started to ring out. Everyone started to hit the ground and people were starting to shout to take cover. More shots rang out and people were firmly hidden in the trench. Lieutenant Vistal peered over the trench, he ducked as a shot narrowly missed him and sent his cap flying off.

“Over there near the tree line.” he said

“Fire the mortars over there and in the surrounding area he’s probably moved to a new position by now.” said a Captain by the name of Nater 

Mortars opened fire on the tree line and Vistal put his hat on a stick and in an instant it was destroyed by a plasma pulse.

“He is still out there what do we do?” said Vistal

“We need someone to get the spotter some how. He controls the drones. Mortars fire in that general direction.” said Nater as the crews blasted away at the forest where he was pointing

“Don’t go up there they have cloaking so you cant see then.” he said as Vistal was about to go back up

“Maybe Denar can offer him a lho stick.” Doplan exclaimed

Certhen began to chuckle. Just then the stopped. One of the guardsmen got a helmet on a stick and started moving down the trench so it looked like the helmet wasn’t just there to be shot at on purpose.

“I think he’s gone.” said the guardsman

He stood up and before he noticed the dot on him and moments later he was shot. The mortars opened fire where the shot came from.

“I see the bastard!!” one of the guardsman with the mortar

“There right there! He’s on the move he’s stopped there!” he shouted

One of the drones was hit and the sniper controlling the drones fell over from the impact. A guardsman with a sniper rifle took aim and shot him dead. The drones left over just sat there with no orders from the controller.

“Nice shot son why didn’t you take him out earlier?” asked Vistal

“I didn’t know where he was.” the guardsman said

“Help me please help me!” screamed the guardsman who was shot

“Get him to the Bunker there is a medical station inside.” said Captain Nater

Two guardsmen picked him up and carried him inside.

Medical officer Dufraine was going through his rounds in the bunker filling out paper work when they brought the man inside and put him on a medical table. (operation table) Dufraine got up and walked over to the table they put him on.

“What happened?”

“He was shot by a pulse rifle.”

“Give me some Plestarna.”

“How many milligrams?”

“Twelve should do it.”

“Damn I hate dealing with plasma burns. He needs to be moved, I can stabilized him but he‘s gonna be out of action..” he said as he injected the Plestarna

He then started to work on the guardsman’s wounds. He started to use some complex scanning devices and checked out what seemed only like a plasma burn.

“I think he could recover from this, but he’s not going to stay here he needs to recover from this.” as he started to begin treatment and clean the wound.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaha... I like your dialogues, they were the ones that made me forget about your typhos.... Hahaha... It was full of life and everything:victory:...

Just improve in your grammars and construction of sentences... K?...

Oh and have some rep:grin:....


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry about that. I never took a day to go over it for any errors. I will do that next time. I was in too much of a hurry to post it.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok I have gone over it twice.

“Who was shot?” asked Certhen

“Some dumb rookie, you don’t stand up the second it looks like he is gone.” said Doplan

“Well the running thing was a good idea. At least it doesn’t look like it’s there just to be shot.” said Certhen

“I’ll give him that.” Doplan muttered

“What do you think it’s going to be like out hear?” Certhen asked

“Cold, plain and simple.” Doplan remarked

After hours of simple talk to pass the time Certhen and Doplan and Frener were passing the time by shifting from one random subject to another.

“Would you have sex with Manrana?” asked Certhen

“Who the one from 11th platoon?” Doplan asked

“Yep.” Certhen said

“Um…ya I would.” he said

“Ok Certhen would you have sex with Sangra?” Frener asked

“What?” he asked

“Well you do hang around with her a lot.” Frener said

“Well we just get along-” 

“My question is would you-”Frener tried to ask but was interrupted by the sound of a shot.

“I got one, I got one! There is a sniper in the woods I see the cloaking.” the guardsman with the sniper rifle said

Renaldo looked at the hit and in horror grabbed his lasgun.

“Stealth teams!!!!” he screamed

Every one grabbed there guns, many of them being new, did not know what they were or that they usually got into position right before an attack was launched and appeared when the attack was beginning.

Lots of the veterans opened fire at the stealth team which had been moving through the woods. As they fired 2 more stealth teams appeared from the side, springing the part of the trap that had been set up. Certhen didn’t know where to shoot so he started to aim for the ones that were out in the open. As he shot he noticed something moving through what appeared to be fog, straight ahead. There were a lot of them and they were beastly creatures.

“Look over there.” he said as he taped Doplan’s shoulder

“What are those things?!” Doplan shouted into the micro bread

“Kroot! A full carnivore squad, open fire!” someone shouted back

The heavy stubbers, mortars and heavy bolters opened fire on the Kroot. There were Kroot hounds and Kroot riders and even a shaper in the squad.

“I don’t think they have any armor.” Certhen

“Just keep shooting man!” Doplan shouted back

Certhen saw a Kroot rider’s Krootox get it’s head obliterated by a plasma blast. Sangra was taking out them with her plasma gun. The Krootox were easy targets and she had taken out 2 of the 3 of them coming at them. As the Kroot got in closer it became evident they would have to engage them in hand to hand combat. Certhen’s lasgun was out so he put on his bayonet and got at the ready.

“What are you doing?” Doplan said

“Bayonet.” he said as the Kroot jumped at them into the first trench

“Certhen stabbed the first Kroot that got near him. He then saw Sangra was pinned on the ground and about to have her face bashed in. He ran up and frantically stabbed it in the back over and over again. Certhen had faced orks and other zenos before but he was learning he had a phobia of Kroot. They seemed scary to him, and looked like a beast that had once plagued him one night while he was a child. He never wanted to remember that childhood memory. He stabbed it in the face over and over again until Sangra knelt down and stopped him.

“Its dead already.” she said

Certhen turned and saw a Krootox pound a guardsman on the floor of the trench again and again. It looked up at them. Just as it was going to charge at them Doplan jumped on it’s back and stabbed it in the head with a knife. The Krootox then stumbled forward and fell to the ground with a big thud.

“Guys they are shooting at us, get down!” he shouted

“What the feth have they sent at us now?” Certhen asked

“I don’t know but it’s obviously pulse rifles there using.” Doplan said

The heavy stubber’s and mortars fired at the fire warriors who were covering the remaining kroot and stealth team’s as they made there escape. The fire warriors then made there escape as the Kroot and Stealth teams disappeared. As things became quiet the guardsmen started to move around again.

“Situation report!” Vistal shouted

“We have about 20 or so wounded men and about 40 dead, sir!” someone shouted back

“Get them to the medical officer!” he shouted

He then looked at his own personal medic and told him to help the medical officer.

“Sir!” the medic said with a salute

“Sir, I have command on the line.” said Vistal’s Vox officer

“Let me talk to them.” he said

“Sir do you think that maybe the Captain should speak to them instead?” he asked

“Hello? This is Lieutenant Vistal who am I speaking to? He paused. Sir we need to get the wounded out of hear because wounded men can’t-……. I see. Well when can you send people to get them out-…….. Well then at least send us some-……. Ok thank you sir we need more of what ever we can get. Vistal out.”

“What did they say, sir?”

“They can’t send anyone to get them out but they are going to air drop in supplies or send in trucks with ammo and medical equipment and maybe some more medics.”

Dufraine was working on men who had been wounded in the fighting with the medic Vistal had sent to help him. It was a messy job as he had just 1 other medic to help him and Captain’s medic was some place else.

“Damn plasma burn, plasma burn, another plasma burn, this is not my favorite thing to treat. Check out that trooper with the bandaged arm.” he said to the field medic.

“Sir this man needs emergency treatment!” said the Captains medic as 2 guardsmen came inside carrying a wounded guardsman

“Clear the table. What the Feth happened to him?” he said running to the table

“Most of his bones were smashed by a Krootox. The captains medic said

“Feth, I ask for something other than plasma burns and I get this.”

“I’ve already injected him with some Plestarna and he is receiving fluids right now.”

“Right, he needs blood and we need to perform major surgery. You keep working on the other cases.” he said to Vistal’s medic

“God Emperor help this man. What do we need?” asked the medic

“Blood, scanners, fluids, a priest, anything that could help with this.” he said

Outside things had gotten back to normal with everyone blissfully unaware of what it was like in the bunker. Certhen and Doplan were curious as to what life was truly like on Slalters and going there was not something they had done more than once or twice and they had stayed on relatively high parts of the hives. As soldiers returning from war they stayed where the upper middle class and lower upper classes lived for a while because they had no home or family left in the regiment so they wouldn’t know if they had any relatives they had that they could visit or meet and most of the soldiers were given a place to stay for a week, courtesy of the officers who had plenty of money to spend. Most of this was due to the fact that they were children of the regiment and most of the children lost there parents when they were kids.

“So what is life on Slateres like?” Certhen asked

“Well I grew up on the street level so you’ve asked the right person.” said Frener

“What are the streets like?” Doplan asked

“Generally, Hive worlders are lucky to make it into their fifteenth Terran year and down in the streets it can be lucky to get to 10 in some places. There are hive viruses which sweeps through every now and again. There is overcrowding, bad hygiene, not much sun light and many are killed before they are even born. This is why we have over aggressive immune systems. It explains why we get heart problems and other medical issues that shorten our life rather quickly. Of course this is why you all have only seemed to have been sick while fighting over hive city ruins or because of biological plagues.“ he told them

“What’s the government like, don’t they do anything about the bad conditions?” Certhen asked

“Ha,… well the government is nicer than most hive worlds, in fact you could say that they are very kind. They have bread lines for the poorest of the people. The poor people who have no homes or money for food can go there to get food. Now it’s no free meal for those who would try and take advantage of that but you can tell who is poor and starving because you get a chip in your skin when your born and you can get scanned up to 2 times a week but it also monitors how much your eating and how your health is to make sure your not cheating it but the immune system might try to attack it so they treat it with something, before implantation. See, a paradise, any other hive worlders would be envious of those who live there. The government has camps for those with the hive plagues and you can get free medical treatment, you just need to be a training subject for a medical student. I once told 2 Armageddon troopers what it was like and I swear, the look on there faces.” he said

“So you can get free food and medical attention????” Certhen asked

“Yep if you find the bread lines and medical students or teachers then yes but the food is something to keep those on the brink of having enough to eat alive. The neighboring planet Ghentron is the agro world that feeds us and they always struggle to feed us as most of there exports go to us.” he said

“Wow, when I though there was not good in the nobles hearts they give us 2 meals a week, I am truly shocked.” said Doplan sarcastically

“If you start to live on street level you will truly love them for it from time to time.” he said

“So we could live there and not get sick and die in an instant like most foreigners?” Certhen asked

“Well all of you, all but Sangra.” he said

“Why can’t she.” Doplan asked

“Your forgetting she’s from a different planet and unless you live in the upper class area she will die from a virus in a day at the most, maybe in the middle class she could make it but that would be pushing it, even without any epidemic.” Frener said

“What planet was she from again.” Doplan asked

“Some backwater planet with mostly tribes and spears and swords.” Certhen said

Just then there heard the noise and looked up to see a ship over head drop supply crates down towards them. As they came down 1 of the 4 of them landed in a tree.

“You three go and get those crates! Cover them.” Shouted Vistal

“Damn it all.” said Certhen as he, Doplan and Frener got out of the trench

They went over to the first crate and picked it up. It’s handles were cold, Certhen thought his hand was going to freeze. They took it back to the trench and droped it in the trench.

“Careful son, if anything in there is broken I’m going to assume you broke it and give you some sort of punishement.” said Commissar Denar

They ran over the the second and then the 3rd and put them in the tre trench but making sure they didn’t toss it in. As they went to look and see if they could get the 4th one out of the tree it was in, by luck, it happened to fall out of it and be smashed open. Inside was lot of papers and pens.

“What the feth?” said Doplan
“Paper work.” said Frener As he put the papers and pens back in. He didn’t notice that Doplan has taken one of the papers.

“Lets go!” shouted Vistal as they brought it back to the trench.

As the crates were open the items ranged from complex and advanced medical devices to paper work to ammo and one of the items was even a small radio, perfect for playing music to boost moral. Doplan looked at the paper he had snatched and his eyes widened. It was to be the replacement for the Captain they had. 

“Guys, guess who’s father is coming over the replace the Captain.” he said

“What have you got there?” Certhen asked

“Just guess.” Doplan said

“Who?” asked Frener

Mean while at command HQ Captain Volt was in a bit of a fit. He was talking to the General who was in charge of the regiments on the planet.

“Sir, I know you don’t make mistakes and you graduated top of your war school class but I would be much more needed at base.” he said

“And why is that Volt? Do you like it a lot more hear because you are trying to get on my commity of advisors? He asked

“No sir it’s just the Captain already on the front has been there for a month and he knows everything and the other officer Vistal is new as well and will not know what the Captain knows about how to survive, sir.” he said

“Volt, if you want some promotion or have a phobia of the tau then know that I don’t care and that staying hear is not the best thing for you.” the General told him.

“Sir, sir it’s….it’s one of the troopers sir.” he said

“One of the troopers???” the general asked perplexed

“There is one trooper named Sangra, she was from a planet I fought on and, well she was 5 at that time and I adopted her and took care of her so-”

“Adopted her? Your daughter is in-”

“She is not my daughter she just acts like it and since I couldn’t have children of my own, she acts and thinks she’s my daughter and she ha always been attached to me and she never broke the attachment so she is still…..well she is attached to me and you know how the officers aren’t supposed to have any personal involvement with the troopers and-”

“I know what you are doing. If you have problems with your daughter then-”

“She is not my daughter…………………yes sir.” he said

He then walked away and out of the room and down the hall. He looked down on the floor as he walked and thought “She is not my daughter. I don’t have a daughter….and I never will.” as a tear rolled down his cheek.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok post number 3

“Crap, what do they mean they want to send us into the town?” Vistal said

“These are the orders man and you have them yourself.” said Volt

“But we will just be wasting lives and we wont be able to take the town. Cant they see it’s a trick?” Vistal asked Volt

“Well the Emperor protects. That’s about all I can give you.” Volt said

The new orders are to go into the nearest town and see if the tau have left. Reports say that the citizens are still there and the tau have pulled out of the city but the recon teams have not actually gone into the town. The nearest forces are being sent in to retake the city but are told not to damage any property if it is unnecessary and to pull out if they encounter any sort of organized resistance from tau forces. The main reason the tau have supposedly left is that a large convoy of tau were seen leaving and now the town has no activity in it what so ever and some people came to the base and told them the tau had left.

“What do they mean send us in to the town? Has command finally lost it’s marbles?” said Certhen

“Well I would bet that they have lost them long ago.” said Marith

“So what support are we expecting?” asked Ener

“3 Leman Russ, 1 is a demolisher and the other 2 are battle tanks.” Marith told them

“Do we have to march?” asked Ener

“Yes we do.” said Vertexa as she tuned her helmets radio piece to the right channel.

Ener then grunted something that none of them could understand.

“Sir when do we move out?” asked Certhen

“In about an hour so get your gear ready, drink, piss and finish up what you all need to do. Dismissed!” he told the squad

“Rat! I need to get some stuff you might have.” Ener said running up to him

“Oh do ya now?” said rat 

Rat was the platoons scavenger who picked up what ever he could get his hands on. If you needed something you could probably get it off him, even if it was illegal. Rat was usually dealing his items and gambling from those who were stupid enough to gamble with him. Rat wasn’t his real name but his nick name he had gotten through years of scavenging and dirty dealing. 

“I need some sort of knife.”

“Aye, one that is painful no doubt.” he said pulling out some knifes from his pack he kept hidden.

Ener looked through some of the knifes when one of them caught his eye. It seemed to call to him. Almost as if someone was trying to speak to him. This knife also stuck out from the rest, it seemed to be his type of knife.

“Yes. This one.” he said picking up a rather large back knife.

“You looking to torture someone?” he asked

“Mind your own business.” he said handing Rat lho sticks and a spare ration pack

“Be careful Ener. I would call it fate that is called to you. I knew I should have gotten rid of it. You see the knife was one from a chaos marine. If anyone knew I had that I would be shot for holding an unholy item.”

“I’m too strong to be corrupted by chaos.” he said ignoring the warning 

“I would hide that thing it has the sign of khorne on there.” he whispered in a serious tone

Ener looked at the sign found at the bottom of the handle. At first he didn’t know what to do. Should he get rid of it? Would he be found out? Then it hit him, he knew his mental and physical power could overcome any whisper that the gods would try to speak to him. He almost found himself entranced with the knife as he couldn’t get it out of his mind. How odd it was to him but it seemed like the perfect knife for him.

“I’ll keep this hidden.” he told Rat

“I have a bad feeling about that thing.” Rat said quietly 

After gearing up they were ready to move they were assembling. They had to march on the road for 10 min. for them to get to the town. The Leman Russ had stayed with them and were slowly going alone side them. The weather was warmer than usual but it was still cold and the snow was still around. Certhen was sitting wondering something that had been on his mind. He had been asked about Sangra and he didn’t know what exactly it was he felt about her. He liked her but he couldn’t put his finger on it but there was something more to it than that. It really wasn’t the time to thing about those kinds of things as he had been on edge and the Kroot or some other type of Zeno could be lurking around and he couldn’t take his mind off the Kroot and he kept going back to them. Why was it they scared him so much? They were just like most filthy Zeno he had come across, filthy, ugly, monstrous and they all clearly weren’t going to show much mercy if any. He kept trying to think of a more pleasant or less confusing subject to think about as they both were not something he wanted to keep his mind on. 

Marith had gotten on one of the Leman Russ and was talking to the tank commander. The commander had a lot of energy and was always smiling. They were engaging in conversation most new soldiers wanted to ask about to the more experienced ones, combat. The commander of the tank we was on was very interested and was young for most tank commanders. He was about 20 or so based on how he looked, he also seemed a little to eager to have fought in many battles this made Marith worried that he might have another young hot shot to deal with but he just went on talking to him.

“So how many tank battles have you been in?”

“None sir this is my first deployment.”

“You have the same rank as me so you don’t need to call me sir.”

“Well you have seen combat and well I feel you have seniority over me. Well “I cant wait to see some action.”

“You have never seen any action before?”

“No sir I’m new and I just want to see some action. All the other tank crews have seen action and well were only been training for this since childhood. Right boys!” he then shouted into the tank

“So you and the others are children of the regiment?”

“Yep just like some of your lads over there.”

“We’ve reached to town. I have to go.”

Marith got off the tank and got into formation with the men. Volt then gave a hand signal and everyone began to run. They ran into the town taking cover and advancing through the town, the tanks keeping there speed the same and slowly moving as they infantry forged ahead. As there platoon hid behind a was next to a house a man opened the window and said something to them.

“What did he say?” asked one of the sergeants

“He told us to go. He said there not gone and it’s a trap.” said Seves who understood what he said

“How did you understand him?” asked Marith

“I understand the dialect. It’s just like the language on Gruth.” he said

“Lets go forward.” Vistal said

“Thank you.” Seves said back to the man

They advanced looking for an ambush and taking any cover they could to be safe. They stopped at another brick wall and looked around. Marith tried to look at what he thought he was seeing.

“Rat hand me a scope.” he said

Rat handed him a scope and Marith looked to confirm what he was seeing. Hiding behind a building was a tau hammer head. Marith then passed back the scope to Rat and ran towards the tanks that were now about to pass them. Marith stopped the one in front which.

“There is a tau hammer head behind that building.” he said to the tank commander which he had been talking to earlier

The tank commander lifted up his binoculars and looked through them trying to see the hammer head.

“I can’t see it.”

“It’s right behind there just blow up the building and you should see the bastard.”

“Well it’s not that I don’t believe you it’s just I have my orders, no property destruction.”

“Don’t you know your going to get blown to pieces by that thing.”

“I’m sorry but we’ll advance and I’ll keep looking at the house but I cant do anything right now.”

He then shouted to go and they Leman Russ and the demolisher and the other one behind him went off slowly in a straight line. He then put his sights back in the house and looked at the house and saw what he was looking for. At first he was in shock but that was replaced with fear as the turret turned straight towards him. The rail gun then fired narrowly missing him and hitting the Leman Russ behind his tank.

“Target spotted! Engage, engage!!” he said as the hammer head came out of it’s hiding place. 

“Fire warriors!” Marith screamed

The platoon opened fire and started to fall back. It was a fighting retreat for them rather than an all out. Two of the other squads split and two others stayed with the General platoon. Marith’s squad was one of those that split from the platoon. They advanced behind houses in the back yards and took what ever cover they could trying not to get spotted. Just as they were about to round another corner Marith gave the signal to stop. He looked around the corner for a second.

“Sniper team up on that roof. Bring up that grenade launcher.” he said

With a nod Marith gave the signal to go ahead. The guardsman then shot a frag grenade up onto the roof. The shot killed the drone controller and the drones as they were damaged or fell of the roof as it fell apart to some extent. They then ran to the next house hopping a brick wall when some fire warriors came towards them. The last ones quickly hopped the fence as they fire warriors shot at them. Frener fired his lasgun, killing one of them before jumping over the wall and joining them.

The one remaining Leman Russ was rolling backwards in it’s attempt to escape. Its first shot from it’s main cannon had disabled the hammer head’s anti gravity plates but the rail gun was unscathed and not letting up and had already taken out the Demolisher tank as well.

“Fire at it again!” the commander voxed

The tank then fired it’s battle cannon again. The infantry in front of the tank were obliterated but the tank was only rocked a little by the blast. The Leman Russ then turned around and gunned it’s engines and took off. The other tank’s remains were blocking the hammer head’s view of the Leman Russ. The tank itself had only suffered some scratches to the hull but other than that tank that it was fine.

Vistal who had hightailed it out of the town when he herd the shots being fired had stopped running with his men not to far ahead of the tank. They stood there with his men panting for a minute before Vistal could catch his breath.

“Tell, tell command that we have come across a superior force and we are falling back.” he told the vox officer

Just as he said that the tank pulled up.

“We have lost the other two tanks.” the commander said as the tank grinded to a halt

“Mind if we have a lift?” Vistal asked

“Ya, get on.” he replied

Vistal got on and the tank started rolling. Vistal pulled out some papers in which to make his report on. He then pulled out a pen and started to fill out the papers. He started filling out all the necessary paperwork that we needed for command to receive. They would probably want it in writing just for safe keeping until it could be saved on some sort of hard drive or what ever they did with it.

“Poor soles.” he muttered

“What was that sir.” his vox-officer asked

“Sorry Navi, it’s just how you people don’t go home and I get what 5 years with the regiment and you all get practically your entire life in the war if you survive.” he said

“Well sir your of noble blood, all of the officers are and well that’s why.”

“I actually sympathies with you men Navi while all the other nobles sit and lead you or tell you what to do and throw all of you away because you are worthless in there eyes.”

“Sir it’s for the glory of the emperor.” 

“Aye, the emperor.”

“Then what is the problem?”

“Your lives are thrown away as if they were nothing, I wouldn’t do things that way.”

“Sir, no man who died for the emperor died in vain.”

“Your just telling me what I want to hear. I know what you really think.”

“Sir I don’t think that.” said the tank commander

“I definitely don’t.” said Vistal’s medic.”

“Sir, well all have faith and we will never loose it.” said his vox officer

“Sir I have seen many men pass through this world, good and bad ones, and ones that shouldn’t have lived because the universe would have been better off with out them and others that should have lived, where others have died, I will always have faith.” said his medic

“I know but I have seen so many men loose it all. They are….there…..” said Vistal

“Sir you don’t have to say it.” said the tank commander

“How are the platoons doing.” asked Vistal

“A lot of chatter but most got out without and casualties.” said the vox officer


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Marith and the other sergeant gave the signal to move across the back yard. Just as they were starting to cross it they saw through the gap in the two houses a fire team running through the streets. The guardsman with the grenade launcher then fired at them and before they knew what hit them they were being overwhelmed with laser fire. The four remaining fire warriors started to run away, of the four only two got away with there lives.

“Common let’s move.” said sergeant Dlint who was the other sergeant with them

Just as the squads ran around a corner they found themselves nearly face to face with another fire warrior team. The guardsmen in the front didn’t even stop they just ran straight at the fire warriors without thinking. The fire warriors didn’t do anything but just stand there and try to parry the blows coming at them. They too began to run just like the last team they saw, Certhen raised his lasgun and shot one of them in the leg, the fire warrior then started to shout something as he tried to limp away.

“This way!” shouted Marith

At the trench near the tau city, Vistal had noticed a large portion of his platoon was missing. He had done a role count and twenty men were missing and of the thirty he had six were wounded.

“So let me get this straight you have lost twenty men?” asked Volt

“Yes sir.” said Vistal

“Are they missing or dead?”

“They are missing, sir.”

“Right then go on without them, we can’t send anyone looking for them yet.”

“Alright, sir”

“Where is Sangra? I haven’t seen her around.”

“Sangra……..oh she’s that plasma gunner. She is one of those missing; you wanted to see her sir?”

“Umm no, that will be all.”

“What about my missing troopers?”

“Don’t worry if there alive we will know soon, just go back to your post and don’t think about it.”

“Sir, I know my men and listen to there gossip and I heard-

“What you have heard is not true.” Volt snapped back

“I know about her being your adoptee.” 

“She is just some girl who I found and she is too attached to me. I a noble, now think how this looks to the others, I have adopted a commoner.”

“With respect, you cannot have any children of your own and you have no wife and she’s the only family you have.”

“Let me guess you also found out I can’t have any children through soldier’s gossip.”

“Yes sir, but you can’t keep yourself alone without family.”
“She will never be my family and my extended family such as my cousins wont approve or like it one bit. God emperor, why did I sign on another 5 years?”

“Sir, I understand that we have an obligation to keep the underlings in there place and that we as nobles have no obligation to even be kind to them but she is the only family your going to get at this rate.”

As evening started to fall the now was melting and the area was becoming greener. In less than a few hours the temperature had risen considerably and it was clear the planet was becoming green again.

“Looks like its green a little early this year.” said Doplan

“Cut the chatter, were still in a tau town and the tau aren’t going to go home to go change into urban Como gear.” said Marith

“Broadsides!”

Everyone looked in a panic and saw nothing. Ener started to laugh hysterically at all of them.

“I can believe you all fell for that.” he said with a laugh

Marith punched him and grabbed him by the throat and said “Listen you little punk you can get yourself hear but we are in deep shit and you little joke will get us the feth killed. You got that, Ener?”

“Reinforcements.” he said pointing in the sky

“Stop your games!” he shouted

“Sir I don’t think he is lying.” said Vertexa pointing up at the sky

As they looked up they saw more than two hundred men being air dropped in and were all being dropped at high speeds from Valkyries.

“Who did they send.” asked Ener

As one of the soldiers dropped down near them they could see he was in full body armor. They then ran to the house he had dropped near. As they reached the soldier who was dealing with his shoot and was trying to hide or dispose of it he noticed them and grabbed his weapon.

“Don’t shoot, imperial guard.” said Marith

“What? There are no guard forces in this town, they left hour’s ago. How do I know your not traitor forces who have sided with the tau?” he said 

“We got separated and now were stuck in this town.” said Marith

“Alright follow me.” he said after a short pause 

“Just what we need, some big toy soldiers.” said Ener

“I’m putting you on guard duty when we get back and you will be cleaning the latrines with your tongue.” said Vertexa

As they met up with the rest of the company of storm troopers they saw a tech priest with them. He was aided by 5 servitors that looked like they were there for mechanical work. The tech priest was a woman who looked like she was in her 30’s due to all the enhancements she had. She had 1 bionic eye and it was apparent that she had most of her body upgraded. 

“Who are they?” asked the tech priest

“They are guardsmen who were left behind.”

“I have no record of there being guardsmen in the town.”

“We got separated from our platoon.” said Marith

“I am a Magi Technicus; I need to enlist your help.”

“Help in what?” asked Marith

“We are planning to recover some lost artifacts and I can say no more other than your assistance my be needed.” said the Magi

“So, why is it you only find something after the tau arrived?” asked Marith

“We have found from prisoners that the tau have found evidence of some sort of technology hidden somewhere nearby.”

“Do you know where it is?”

“You ask too many probing questions, meat bag.”

“Sorry, sir.” said Marith

“Anyways we need to move through the town and find it before the tau sends any sort of large force to repel us.”

“You have how many troops?”

“Sufficient storm troopers, we cannot get closer because there are anti aircraft batteries ahead and they will loose the factor of surprise.”

As they started to move out of town they then were all wondering where they would be going and what exactly what they were going to be doing on this trip.

“Hopefully this tech priest won’t throw us away carelessly like the officers he serve under.” said Doplan

“Well I don’t like tech priests very much but if he doesn’t throw us away then he’s alright by Me.” said Certhen

“I will use you as it is seen fit guardsman unit. You will fill out your combat role as your we made to for fill.”

“Well you will find that I can for fill my role better than them Magi Technicus.” said Ener

“Shut up Ener.” said Sangra quietly to herself

“Well your bionics is very nice Magi.”

“Do not try to interact with me guardsman unit.”

“I am sorry Magi Technicus.”

“He is always this nice to new people but he is the biggest jerk to people. I think he is a social path.” said Doplan to a storm trooper

All of a sudden there was an laser fire and shouting to there right. The tech priest then pointed to the direction of the noise and two storm trooper squads ran off to assist one of the squads on there flanks.

“We must avoid an all out fight against them and get to the ruin site and recover the relics.” said the Magi

“We will deal with any forces we come across.” said a storm trooper sergeant

“Common lets go.” said Doplan as he ran off towards the fighting

“Doplan you get back hear now! Damn it!” shouted Marith as they ran after him

Doplan ran around a corner and shot a pathfinder. He then started to shoot at them like crazy and killed three.

“Ha-ha!” he shouted

“Doplan, you god damn cowboy, stop acting out! What the Feth is wrong with my squad.” shouted Marith

“They just need to be shot and whipped, sir.” said Vertexa

“You need to keep better control of you troops.” said the Magi

“I’ll make sure that they receive the proper punishment.” said Marith

They quickly headed out of town and started to go through a forest near the town and after a few hours they were starting to make camp. The Magi had deemed it necessary that they could get some sleep, however it was only due to the Magi thinking it was necessary to keep the guardsmen in shape where as the storm troopers could go without sleep for a few days if they really needed to.

“This will make a good place to make camp.” said the Magi

“Miss Magi Technicus should I contact anyone?” asked Vertexa who was trying to make contact with someone with her vox caster

“No we must retain radio silence for now and prevent the tau from finding us. They will be looking for us and that will only make it easier to find us.” said the Magi

“Alright now guess who is going to be on guard duty all night.” said Marith to Doplan and Ener

“Umm can we at least trade off sir?” asked Ener

“Yes but for you Ener, no lasgun.” said Marith as he took his lasgun away.

“Doplan, you will take the first shift, now get to work.” he said to Doplan

“Do you want to do something to him?” asked Ener

“No, were already in deep trouble as it is, besides there are too many storm troopers hear and we can’t do that him in front of all the storm trooper sergeants or he will shoot us.” said Doplan

“It will be fun and will put him in his proper place.”

“You clearly have not known him that long; he WILL kill us and not in and very pleasant way.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Certhen was walking and thinking about what he was feeling. He hadn’t gone off on his own in a long time to think. What was this he felt? He had been a soldier and trained to be one his entire life and he had only known war and knew friendship but nothing more. He stopped and was thinking about his life. It wasn’t long before he stopped and just stood there thinking. After a few moments a shot rang out, Certhen them found himself on the ground and quickly crawled behind a tree.

Certhen pulled off his back pack and opened it looking for medical supplies. Most of the things in there were medical supplies and we pulled out a manual for wound treatment. He then looked at his chest which had been shot by some sort of plasma weapon. He quickly cleaned it and sterilize it and started to rap it in bandages. Certhen then injected himself with pain killers and raised his lasgun which he was still holding. He peered around the tree and saw a pathfinder team coming closer but in truth he didn’t know they were more than normal tau fire warriors. He saw that they were moving in towards him and seemed to be looking for him. Certhen grabbed his pack and moved around the tree as they passed and went on to see if he had crawled away or run off.

Certhen put his pack on the ground and a handheld holo-pict projector fell out. He picked it up to see some of his pictures he had taken, it had been nearly a year since he captured any. The first was of him and his childhood friend Tarnikus who he had been friends with before he became a guardsman, he had died many years ago. He flipped through them seeing old pictures of old friends and even one of his parents from many years ago. It was funny that now he should look at these, only when he was shot and not when he had free time. He then flipped to one with him and Sangra with there hands around each others shoulders, it was similar to his parents picture.

“Has anyone seen Certhen?” asked Marith

“No, sir.” said Vertexa

“Where could he be? He doesn’t normally wonder off.” said Doplan who had heard Marith and was now concerned

“Sir I think he went out further into the forest.” said Seves

“Sir, I’ll find him.” said Ener

“No I’ll send someone else out to look for him.” said Marith

“Sir I can do it better than these guys, just let me find him.” said Ener

“Alright but just to get you out of my hair, but be back in 5 min. or there will be hell to pay.”

Ener walked out into the woods before he kneeled and looked at what appeared to be a pathfinder team. He saw them turn around and head the other way, they appeared to be looking for someone or something. If they were looking for Certhen then he may be close enough to communicate through the micro bread.

“Certhen are you there?”

Certhen was busy thinking of what to do when he saw the pathfinder coming back his way. He grabbed his back pack and moved around to the other side of the tree and moved back round it as they passed.

“Certhen.” came out of his micro bread

“Certhen where are you?” it said and the tau seemed to be hearing the micro bread and were walking towards him.

One of the tau raised his pulse carbine and Certhen quickly raised his lasgun and fired. The shot knocked the tau back a little and the rest started to shoot at him as he fled behind the tree. Ener then ran out of the bushed and grabbed Certhen and put him on his back before they could see what was going on behind the tree.

“Hang on.” Ener said

“I can walk you know.” said Certhen

“Scew that I just need you as a shield.”

“What the Feth?”

“You didn’t think they actually sent me out hear to save you do you?”

“Yes.”

“Well I’m not. So pray you don’t get shot.”

“Aaa! Son of a bitch! I’m gonna kill you!!” Certhen screamed as he was shot in the back

Certhen tried to hold on to Ener and not fall of because the bastard would leave him behind if he did. Ener turned and fired 2 shot, one hit its target and the other hit a tree. Ener was then hit in the leg and stumbled forward. Ener then turned and threw a grenade before run off as best he could with his limp. Certhen turned and saw one of the tau with a larger than usual weapon. Oh no he thought as he realized this was the infamous rail rifle that he had heard so much about. The shot then zoomed past them and hit a tree and the tree started to fall. 

Ener saw the camp and knew they were safe. Just as they got closer the pathfinders were cut down by a volley of hot shot lasgun shots. They all were killed or fell down and killed as storm troopers came out and shot them again.

“Good work Ener.” said Marith

“Thank you sergeant I will take my medal now.”

“Consider your actions not above the call of duty.”

“Great now can I get medical attention. Ener may need it to.” said Certhen 

“Sangra get to nursing these two.”

“Yes sir.” she said

Sangra came forward and took Certhen’s pack and started to treat his back wound. When she was done Ener was not looking like he was comfortable with his treatment.

“Could you be a little more gentle?”

“No.” she said as she tightened his bandage.”

“A. Ouch.” he said 

“Next time don’t get shot or be an ass to me.” she said
“Time to recharge your energy. Now get to sleep.” said a Magi

As the night set in Certhen wondered how to deal with his emotional attachment to Sangra. Was it love? 

“Hey Doplan, what is love like?” 

“Huh?” said Doplan

“You have three kids right?”

“Oh do you finally have someone special you like?”

“I was just wondering.”

“Love is hard to describe, all I can say is that if your going to go out with someone just don’t get to attached because there probably gonna die.”

“I was just wondering.”

“So go ahead, who is it?”

“No one I was just wondering.”

“Don’t give me that and just tell me.”

“Who is she?”

“No one.”

“Alright but just don’t dive into sex because that’s what I did and now I have 3 kids and 3 ex-girlfriends who hate me.”

“Will do.” he said before going to sleep

They woke up bright and early and they had started to march towards there destination. They were told that they were close but they had not gotten a clue as to where they were going. It was not long before they had reached a city.

“This is our destination. Our target is a data core that has some information on plasma technology.” said the Magi

“So you could make plasma weapons with it?” asked Marith

“No but we would have a lot better understanding of it.”

“How much better?”

“Not your place to ask such a thing.”

“What is our job?”

“You are to head towards the town and provide support if you can give it now move out.”

The began there move and headed towards the city and watched as the advanced storm trooper units broke through the tau’s front line defenses and cleared a way for them and the rest of the storm troopers. They quickly ran through the streets following a squad of storm troopers in front of them. The squad quickly ran ahead of them. As they ran through the city it was clear the storm troopers were doing there job more effective then they could have. As they started to engage a fire warrior team there worst nightmare came true. Not three but six broadside suits came down and obliterated the rest of the squad of storm troopers in front of them.

“Get that plasma gun up front.” Marith shouted


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok this is the last part of this story.

“So let me get this straight, the orks have made planet fall as well?” said the General

“Yes sir, they are engaging the tau at the southern continent.” said his personal staff sergeant

“Wait, wait, wait there are also reports of chaos forces appearing in the western part of the tau held territory.” he said looking through his papers scattered on his desk

“Yes sir and reports say that we are loosing ground against the tau in the west but there attacks seem to be slowing down but we will need reinforcements.”

“We for emperors sakes give me that file in your hands and let me sign whatever it is that you wrote saying I think we need reinforcements.”

“Yes sir.” he said handing the General the folder

“General the orks seem to be looking for some plasma power thing that the tau have uncovered.”

“You mean that one thing the tech priest was looking for and took half of my storm troopers for?”

“Yes sir but it seems the chaos forces want to use it for a weapon but were not sure exactly what it is.”

“So no body knows what it is the plasma thing is?”

“No sir, all we know is it could help us know a little bit how plasma tech. works.”

“So no one knows what it is there after all we know is that there after it?”

“Yes sir, something like that.”

“God emperor help us.”

“Well the orks shouldn’t be too much of a problem not only did they land on the wrong continent they landed on the wrong side of the planet.”

“Well sir I’ll se if we can get reinforcements here soon.”


Certhen was running through the streets towards Sangra. The broad sides had torn the storm troopers and them to shreds. Sangra was taken care of quickly because he plasma gun had ripped through 3 of them before her gun over heated and then she was hit by a missile pod.

“Here give me your arm.” He said

“Oh emperor.”

“Don’t worry I don’t think you’ll loose it.” he said wrapping it up in bandages

Doplan was hiding behind a building firing at tau crisis suits. The shots were mostly bouncing there armor but they were attending the mater of the storm troopers which were ripping right through them. He turned to see a crisis suit behind him about to shoot him with its bust cannon. He jumped out of the fire from its burst cannon and shot several times but all of the shots were being absorbed or bouncing off the armor. Doplan then pulled out a grenade and jumped on the suits right arm. On the shoulder there was a hole from a blast from a hotshot lasgun shot. The crisis suit then grabbed him with its left arm as he pulled the pin. Just as the suit managed to throw him he dropped the grenade and it exploded and some shrapnel entered the hole and the right arm was malfunctioning and the bust cannon wasn’t working as it tried to shoot him where he fell. Doplan got up and then threw another grenade which knocked it back, he then pulled out a krack grenade he took from a fallen storm trooper earlier. He then attached it to the head and ran.

Ener grabbed a guardsman begging for help around a corner and simply took his stuff.

“No please, help me.”

That is when Ener noticed that the man was only half of his full self, his intestines were hanging out and blood was everywhere.

“There is nothing I can do for you.” he said

“No! No!” he screamed before Ener shot him.

Ener then slit his throat with his knife. He then went over to storm troopers body intent on finding more things he wanted, however he was cut off when he took fire from sniper drones. Ener pulled out a frag grenade and threw it at the direction of the shots and heard a scream. He then rushed to see the drone controller writhing in pain. Ener pulled out his knife and headed straight for him.

“You think you can kill me?” he said as he stabbed him

“Take this you Zeno bastard.” he said as he stabbed the corps again and again. A mad look started to enter his eyes.

As he continued to disfigure the body he heard a humming. He looked up and saw a piranha heading away from to city. He then grabbed his lasgun and headed towards the landing pad it came from. He saw a tau fire warrior team of 8 that were guarding the place, he also saw a strange looking alien in robes and saw some sort of device being loaded onto a transport of some kind. Was that the data core they were looking for?

Just as that thought entered his head he saw basilisks on a ridge not to far away firing on the city but they were firing on the imperial positions. Traitor guardsmen, he thought as he saw one of the tau communicating with someone on the com. system. If he could just get on the com system he could maybe fool them into firing on the tau and he could turn the tied of the battle. Ener pulled out some grenades and the uplifting primer he had and looked for instructions on how to set booby traps. He then got to work on setting them but he needed to hurry because they were getting ready to go and they might run if explosions came around them.

After a few minutes the trap was set and Ener set off the grenades. When the explosions came there was confusion and from the cover of some rubble Ener took a shot at the tau in the robes, killing it. When the tau hit the floor there was panic and Ener threw another grenade and the blast kill two more tau. The rest took off running screaming something he didn’t understand. Ener then went on the com. and tried to radio to the artillery batteries. He saw drones, Vespids and broadsides heading his way, as he found the right channel.

“You have a new target. Hit the landing pad.”

“What? Who is this?”

Now, for the greater good!” he yelled

“What are you talking about.” asked the heretic on the other end

“They have over run us and we can’t let them get there hands on the core.”

“What do you mean?”

“They have the data core, you must stop them before they take it away.” Ener said

“Ok we will fire on the landing pad.”

Ener then ran for his life as the tau forces started to get close and the shells started to rain down on the landing pad. Ener saw what looked like the tau falling back from the city in the form of crisis suits and drones flying away from the city. 

It wasn’t long before the tau retreated and the storm troopers found the remains of the data core. It was determined that the core was unsalvageable. Many of the city’s populace came out once the tau were gone and many seemed happy to see imperial forces.

Back at the HQ work of what had happened in that city was reaching them and the General was having a meeting to discuss what had happened and an apparent change in the situation.

“So we have taken the city of Dinar?” said the General in the meeting room with his high ranking staff.

“No sir the storm troopers and tech. priest have taken the city, The tau are moving away from the area and reinforcing the cities they have and moving more forces towards the orks and chaos factions.” said one of the staff members

“So we have got a proper foothold on the western tau line?”

“Somewhat. We hope to take the surrounding area and fortify it until we can come up with a better strategy.”

“So we have got the eastern, continent in our grasp, were retaking the western one and people are welcoming our return?”

“Yes, sir.”

“Well Ferga II will be our sooner or later. Tell me what you have on taking the western continent.”


“So our platoon is moving into the city?” asked Certhen

“Yes.” said Marith

“Looks like we have got the western continent in our grasp, wonder if anyone made a major difference in the battle.” said Ener knowing he would be dead if the tech. priest found out he destroyed the data core. 

For now things on Ferga II were going in the imperial’s favor, maybe they would have the planet back soon. However Ener had thought he herd whispering while he was alone later that day and when he looked no one was around. One word that stood out in the whispering was Khorn.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

i see the whole story is based on dialogue.

Just a dialogue set. like a play script in a way. Good job though, very interesting.


----------

